# would a 5feet rat cage be ok in front of a Radiator



## tennent (Feb 24, 2010)

hi would a 5feet rat cage be ok in front of a Radiator the radiator is on for about a hour a day heres a pic of the cage many thanks...


Large Tall Chinchilla Rat Cage sa3221h on eBay (end time 06-Mar-10 00:06:50 GMT)


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Does your radiator have to be on? I'd be inclined to say that regardless of how long it's on for, if it's gaining optimum temperature in any amount of time then that can be too much for a cage directly next to it.

My rat cage had to go next to a radiator as there was nowhere else to put it but I've kept the rad off ever since as I know how quickly they heat up and I don't think my ratties would like it in the slightest!

Hope this helps.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I'd pop it somewhere else, or turn off the radiator.


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

i wouldnt risk it, altho i dont own rats... i have a couple of degus and their cage is next to the radiator and i never turn it on


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I used to have that cage... *nods*


----------

